# DIY Acrylic Terrarium



## Reptile Edge (Jan 25, 2017)

Hi All 

Being that this is my first post I figured I would introduce myself, I am the owner of Reptile Edge. We make Acrylic Terrariums that ship flat and you put it together yourself. 

I've started making some how to videos so people can make their own enclosures at home (With materials you can buy at home depot) and thought I would share a link. I read the rules and didn't see anything against this. If this is against the rules feel free to remove my post.

Reactions: Like 3 | Helpful 1


----------



## Red Eunice (Jan 25, 2017)

Kudos man. Nice video! 
 You covered a lot of variables, i.e. router table vs table saw vs score-n-snap method. I've been building arboreal enclosures, from acrylic sheets, for some time now. My doors are side hinged vs the bottom hinged style as most are made. My thought is, in the event they bolt out and instinctively closing the door, the T is flung upwards causing a higher degree of injury than being a side hinged type. 
 That being said, great that you took the time to create the video. I've always posted that anyone can build their own and doesn't require expensive tools.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reptile Edge (Jan 25, 2017)

Red Eunice said:


> Kudos man. Nice video!
> You covered a lot of variables, i.e. router table vs table saw vs score-n-snap method. I've been building arboreal enclosures, from acrylic sheets, for some time now. My doors are side hinged vs the bottom hinged style as most are made. My thought is, in the event they bolt out and instinctively closing the door, the T is flung upwards causing a higher degree of injury than being a side hinged type.
> That being said, great that you took the time to create the video. I've always posted that anyone can build their own and doesn't require expensive tools.


Thanks for the kind words  it really is easy. Ive never had issues with this door opening and this is the easiest way to make them (if you dont have fancy tools) lol I personally have a CNC Router and Laser cutter but made this video to prove that anyone can do it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWilson1351 (Jan 26, 2017)

Wow, thank you for posting this! I have seen other DIY videos on this topic but none as thorough. 

I did have one question, I have acrylic hinges that need to be glued instead of screwed in place. Can you recommend an adhesive that will dry and cure clear instead of cloudy like super glue does?


----------



## The Snark (Jan 26, 2017)

Reptile Edge said:


> I personally have a CNC Router and Laser cutter


People who have CNC equipment then post instructions for the average hobbyist need to be caught, shot, and buried in shallow graves on busy highways. 
Unless they post videos of those gadgets in action.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Reptile Edge (Jan 27, 2017)

The Snark said:


> People who have CNC equipment then post instructions for the average hobbyist need to be caught, shot, and buried in shallow graves on busy highways.
> Unless they post videos of those gadgets in action.


hey hey hey. I post for the average hobbyist how to make these with regular inexpensive tools lol i can show how to make it on my cnc or laser but not everyone can afford those.


----------



## Reptile Edge (Jan 27, 2017)

CWilson1351 said:


> Wow, thank you for posting this! I have seen other DIY videos on this topic but none as thorough.
> 
> I did have one question, I have acrylic hinges that need to be glued instead of screwed in place. Can you recommend an adhesive that will dry and cure clear instead of cloudy like super glue does?


Weld-On 3

Reactions: Like 1


----------

